# Db Drive PLT 12 WD recone



## rhoads (May 2, 2009)

Sorry if this isn´t the right forum, but I have a Db Drive PLT 12 WD that needs a recone after receiving about 10.000 RMS (clean LOL).

The problem is, DB Drive customer support sucked hard to send them to me (in Brazil) and I can´t find it anywhere. Can you guys help me?


----------



## rhoads (May 2, 2009)

Anyone? Please, help me


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

Might want to get in touch with [email protected]


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.120360,-97.878999
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

